# Νέα Οικονομική Πολιτική (ΝΕΠ)



## zephyrous (Nov 30, 2008)

Γιατί ΝΕΠ και όχι ΝΟΠ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

Εικάζω ότι μεταφέρει την προφορά του ρωσικού ακρωνυμίου:
Novaya Ekonomicheskaya Politika, НЭП

(Αν όχι του ρωσικού, σίγουρα του αγγλικού, κάτι σαν το ΝΑΤΟ.)


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 30, 2008)

Καμία αντίρρηση. Απλώς, στο NEΠ διατηρείται το Economic και μεταγράφεται το Policy. Κουλό δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Καμία αντίρρηση. Απλώς, στο NEΠ διατηρείται το Economic και μεταγράφεται το Policy. Κουλό δεν είναι;


Όχι, γιατί το NEP θα διαβαζόταν «νερ». Ένα πρόβλημα που δεν έχει το ΝΑΤΟ, Νάτο.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2008)

ΝΟΠ, ΟΟΣΑ, αυτό το Ο πρέπει να το ξέρεις για να το προφέρεις σαν Ι ... Χάος! Όπως στο Α. Κουμαριανού πρέπει να μαντέψεις ότι είναι _Αι_. Κουμαριανού.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 30, 2008)

Costas said:


> Όπως στο Α. Κουμαριανού πρέπει να μαντέψεις ότι είναι _Αι_. Κουμαριανού.


Γι' αυτό η ίδια το βραχυγραφεί πάντα Αικ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2008)

Οπότε; ΟΟιΣΑ; ΝΟιΠ;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 30, 2008)

What is a deer with no eye?
No eye deer [NO IDEA]
:)


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2008)

Αυτό λέω κι εγώ: άσ' τα ζάρια όπως έτυχε να πέσουν (ΝΕΠ, ΟΟΣΑ), και πάμε παρακάτω...


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 30, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> What is a deer with no eye?
> No eye deer [NO IDEA]
> :)



This only works in British English, though...


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 30, 2008)

Ζεφ, στην ΑΣΟΕΕ (όταν ήμουν, δεν ξέρω τώρα) όλα τα βιβλία το γράφανε ΝΕΠ, από τα ρωσικά αρχικά (το Π στο κυριλλικό δεν είναι ίδιο με το δικό μας; *). Στον χώρο μας όταν ακούμε ΝΕΠ, καλώς ή κακώς αυτό καταλαβαίνουμε. Αν μας το κάνεις ΝΟΠ, θα ψάχνουμε να βρούμε για τι μιλάς.

*είναι: Новая экономическая политика (ε, γείραμε την οριζόντια γραμμή στο πρώτο, αναστρέψαμε το δεύτερο, να'μαστε)


----------

